# Uninstalling Windows XP and Installing Linux onto an IBM ThinkPad A30



## Ed King (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have an old IBM ThinkPad A30 with the following specifications:

Architecture: x86
Processor: 1GHz Intel Pentium III
Memory: 128MB RAM, 10GB ROM
OS: Windows XP

I would like to wipe Windows XP from it completely and install a version of Linux (I'm not bothered which) in it's place. I have tried installing the latest versions of Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Suse and Solaris but to no avail - the furthest I get is with Kubuntu, to the language select window, before the installation freezes. I appreciate that the laptop is very old and therefore may be causing me problems.

I am a complete newbie to Linux and the reason I want to install is to learn it. I would like a leyman's terms step-by-step guide, if possible, on how to completely wipe Windows XP from the laptop and to get Linux installed and working. I would be very grateful to anyone who can and will help with this.

Thanks in advance,

Ed King


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Here is the thing about all of the *buntus that you tried, they all need at least 256mb ram to run. So you are out of luck. I would recommend that you take a look at a couple that are good for slower computers. First is Damn Small Linux. This is a very small linux distro that only takes up 50mb of space but is very well put together.

The second is Xubuntu. This is another version of the *buntus but it is made for older systems. It still has all the functionality of all the others.

Cheers!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree with wmorri.

Try PCLinuxOS too, I think it can run on a 128MB. By the way, RAM is cheap in eBay (512MB - PC100/PC133 less than $30 with shipping). May be you should consider upgrading.


----------



## Ed King (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions wMorri and TriggerFinger. I'll look into those versions and get back to you on my progress.


----------

